# Are black people genetically superior athletes ?



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

*Are black people genetically superior athletes ?*​
Yes 2854.90%No 1835.29%Not really sure59.80%


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Genuine question this. I don't know about in bodybuilding, but it seems to me that some of the greatest athletes of all time, and some of the current greats, are black. I know I've missed loads of names from below, but hey.

Carl Lewis

Ben Johnson

Usain Bolt

Wilson Kipketer

ALL the best boxers were/are black

Ali

Tyson

Sugar Ray Leanord and Sugar Ray Robinson

All of our (british) hopes have always been black

Linford Christie

Frank Bruno

Dwayne Chambers (HGH good lad)

Lennox Lewis

Thoughts please ? And this is not an excuse for any sort of racism whatsoever, just genuinely interested what people think.

J


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

what about swimmers???


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

As a generalisation I would say yes however there will be many exceptions and some sports like swimming will be the opposite.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

As a black man I find this thread disturbing.

Word


----------



## r_richson (Dec 22, 2007)

I have heard black people have thicker bone density.


----------



## snakebulge (Jul 28, 2010)

lightyy said:


> they are crap swimmers as they have denser bones so they sink and they are faster as they have more fasttwitching muscle fibres, well something along those lines


Beat me to it mate! LOL


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.jonentine.com/reviews/Daily_Express_9_8_2000.htm

One thing mentioned in the above link is that black men have higher testosterone. Any truth in that?


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

So don't arm wrestle a black man? Your arm will snap first.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok yes swimming is a good example, I guess I am talking mainly about running and track events.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

r_richson said:


> I have heard black people have thicker bone density.


Thats why they sink in the pool! :whistling: :thumb: :lol:

Wasnt there a trend during the times of slavery when farmers/owners/traders would basically genetic engineer stronger/more athletic/more productive people by using selective breading?

Not sure if its true, and if it is how much of an effect it would have on the population today.

Just something i heard.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

strange_days said:


> Ok yes swimming is a good example, I guess I am talking mainly about running and track events.


The top 200, 100 metre sprint times are all black athletes. I don't believe a white sprinter has ever got below 10 seconds.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

human evolution isnt it? we adapt to the environment we are in... they are not genetically superior as such - just over thousands of years their bodies have adapted to living in a climate of less nutrition and less available water... so now when placed in an environment where nutrition is in abundance their body responds much better!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Sounds like a Science Fiction Film :whistling:


A bit, As i said, no idea if its true? but it makes sense.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Going off past and current greats u would have to say yes,

But there are areas where they arnt as good either, cycling, swimming etc so you honestly cant say.

If they were genetically superior they would surely be better at everything.

There are tonnes of thing you would have to take into consideration, popularity of sport, herritage etc all of these would give certain advantages or disadvantages.

I defiantly think they do excel in certain areas tho, as do white in others


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

God said:


> http://www.jonentine.com/reviews/Daily_Express_9_8_2000.htm


Excellent article that, reps

"of the top 200 official times at 100 metres, not one has been run by a white athlete. Only black sprinters have (officially) run under 10 seconds"


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

They are used to chasing gazelles and the like for their dinner....... JUST KIDDING PC police.

I have always wandered this aswell as basketball is domitated by black people aswell.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Plenty of good white athletes about mate but in answer to your question I think black people have more fast twitch fibres than white people but not an expert in the field. 

Can remember reading in Jon Hotten's book 'muscle' that reference was made that the best bodybuilders come from either black or German backgrounds. Think the comment was said tongue in check.

Back home we have the Maoris and Polynesians which are in general (not all) bigger boned than us white boys and hence carry more weight/strength. Some very good natural bodybuilders/power lifters amongst them.

A mate who was a cop had to lock up a huge Maori guy one night in a remote village. He struggled to get the handcuffs around the guys wrists as they were so thick. Once they were on, the guy moved his arms and snapped the links on the cuffs :surrender: Guy was cool though and was no trouble. Just wanted to prove a point I guess.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

the greatest sport of all is dominated by ******!!!!

D A R T S !!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

chilisi said:


> They breed animals in that way, so why not humans...


Exaclty, they knew about selective breeding. They were doing it with dogs, horses etc so why not?

Actually, i think Leebs idea is probably the most realistic.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll go for yes as well. Always seems that throughout school / college / uni the biggest guys / best at sports are black. Not sure how or why, maybe it's upbringing as well?

I know plenty of them were beaten alot, fed a lot of food etc growing up so may be a contributing factor....(not meant so sound racist - just what most black guys I know tell me).


----------



## PharmaSay (Jun 9, 2010)

I would say blacks from the west indies and similar areas are more muscled in general, probably from the raw deal they got on the plantations.

African blacks arent like this and tend to be of small light build but this changes depending on area.

as for making faster sprinters this is in part due to lighter lower legs; great for running but reduces ultimate strength


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

The Domination of Sport by Blacks

by Jose Antonio, PhD and Chris Street, MS

WARNING: If you're a white bigot, don't read the following article. It might cause your red neck to get even redder. The premise of this article is, quite simply, that blacks are better athletes than whites. Authors Antonio and Street back it up mostly with cold, hard, seemingly irrefutable facts. Why has it been published in Testosterone? Well, it's about sports, it's about muscle, and it's something other publishers are loathe to touch. It's too?controversial. I guess that's what attracted us to the article in the first place. But why is it controversial? Anyone who watches sports must have noticed that there are a disproportionate number of black professional athletes out there. It must be that Billy Bob doesn't want to hear that blacks are faster than whites. In fact, Billy Bob doesn't want to hear that blacks are superior to whites in any way, shape, manner, or form.

Read the article. Tell us what you think. If it ****es you off, we're not located at 10 North Meade in Colorado Springs; we're in the building next door; or maybe the one across the street; anywhere but 10 North Meade.

"Well, I always say that the best athletes in the world play in the NBA. I say this because the hand-eye coordination is there, the speed, the jumping ability. They are the best conditioned athletes in the world, in my opinion.... It is a fact, you look at it and it goes from somebody as small as Mugsy Bogues that plays in that league to someone as big as Shaquille O'Neil. Hakeem Olajuwon is probably 7 foot with the agility of someone that is about 6 foot. Its just a fact that blacks are better. I don't know why, it's maybe some genetic makeup or something, but it's there."

-Excerpt from an interview with Andre Ware

NFL Quarterback and Heisman Trophy Winner

The Myth of Black and White Athletic Equality

It is apparent to most of us that there are profound differences between individuals when it comes to academic, professional, or athletic performance. In fact, it's so obvious that we expect someone to be the tallest, shortest, smartest, fastest, or dumbest within any group of people. Your experience in grade school through college made it apparent that not all of us could make the dean's list much less play on a Division I football team. Some people just don't have the tools.

Why then do people assume that all groups of people (i.e. races, ethnicities, etc.) have the same talents and capacities? Certainly, this country was founded on the belief that all men (and presumably women) were created equally? Was it not? The Declaration of Independence states that "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal..." President Jefferson was a brilliant man, but with regard to all men created equal, certainly in a biological sense, nothing could be further from the truth.

There is a huge difference between male black and white athletes when it comes to speed, i.e. sprint performance, particularly the 100-meter (100m) dash. The top twenty fastest times in the men's 100m dash in 1994 were all held by blacks (from different countries such as US, Canada, Nigeria, and Great Britain). An examination of the Olympic 100m dash in the past 20-30 years shows an utter dominance by black athletes. Within the US, it is obvious that black Americans dominate the 100m dash at the high school and college level. The "speed" positions in professional American football (i.e. tailback, wide receiver, cornerback) are almost exclusively held by blacks. In fact, there was just a single white athlete starting at any of those three positions in professional football in 1997.

Such a huge discrepancy, yet the most common (public) explanation for this phenomenon is that blacks are socialized to excel at these events. Really? You mean to say that out of a country of approximately 260 million, where blacks make up only 12% of the population, in which there are 5-6 times more whites than blacks, that there are no white guys who excel at these activities? Furthermore, you never see an Asian (American or otherwise) competing in the higher echelon of these sports. Nor do you see any Hispanics or Latinos in these events. Granted, socialization may explain, in part, the apparent dominance of blacks in football or basketball, but this explanation is sorely inadequate when it comes to running.

Everyone can run, and it doesn't matter whether you are in China, Russia, or the US You don't need any special equipment and it doesn't require any specialized skills. Because of the ubiquity of running, one would expect somewhat proportional representation among all races or groups of people in world class competition (e.g., Olympics). That, of course, is based on the premise that all races have equal capacities for running fast. Yet, the reality is that one group, blacks, win nearly every sprint race. Whites will on occasion win (Valeri Borzov of the former Soviet Union won the 100m and 200m dash at the 1972 Olympics). However, Asians will, in our humble opinion, never be competitive with black Americans in world class sprinting. The idea that blacks are socialized to excel in sprints is disputable in that many of these black athletes come from countries other than the United States. Are blacks from the United Kingdom, the Caribbean, and West Africa also "socialized" to run fast?

Besides, in a country with over 20% of the world's population, why can't China field a 100m sprinter to compete with black Americans who represent a paltry 0.6% of the world's population. Is there a white or Asian equivalent of Carl Lewis or Michael Johnson out there?

It certainly stands to reason that if races differ in facial shape, height, weight, skin color, or hair texture, why should a characteristic such as running fast be identical between different groups? It would seem extremely naive to believe that we all have the same capacities and abilities.

Motor Geniuses

Scientific evidence suggests that black infants are more advanced than white children in motor development during the first two years of life. Several studies which have compared black and white American infants suggest a strong race difference in motor development. Fourth, fifth, and sixth grade black boys and girls run the 35 yard dash faster than their white peers. Also, black boys in high school have a greater vertical jump than white boys. In a review by Robert Malina in The Canadian Journal of Sport Sciences (1988), the author compiled several studies of motor performance between black and white males between 1938 and 1976. Even over this extended period of time, the results are remarkably consistent. That is, blacks did better in tests of motor ability at all time points. Blacks performed better in the dash (sprint). How much of a difference in motor performance can be attributed to environmental vs. genetic causes? The fact that black children demonstrate better motor abilities than whites does not support the idea that blacks are pushed into sports which require speed. Certainly, these children have not had ample time nor the instruction or coaching to train for speed.

Real World Speed

In an intriguing study done in 1988 at Ohio State University by David W. Hunter (now at Hampton University), he compared laboratory and "real-world" measurements of anaerobic power or performance. He examined 74 black and 62 white males (avg age = 16.5 yr). There were no differences in age, height, weight, lean body weight, and body mass index (body weight in kilograms divided by the square of body height in meters). However, black subjects had significantly less percentage of body fat. There were no differences in anaerobic power measured using the Wingate test and the Margaria power test (two common laboratory tests used to measure anaerobic performance). However, black subjects performed significantly better at the vertical jump and 40-yard dash (4.8 vs. 5.0 seconds) than the white subjects. A difference of 4.8 and 5.0 seconds in the 40-yard dash may seem insignificant. But on the playing field, this numerically small difference could translate into a huge performance difference. All things being equal, the faster athlete is usually the better athlete.

Interestingly, Dr. Hunter performed a statistical manipulation called Analysis of Covariance, or ANCOVA for short. ANCOVA for the 40-yard dash with the percent fat as the covariate, according to Dr. Hunter, "washed out" the statistical difference in the 40-yard dash between the groups. What this means in English is that when you equate blacks and whites for percent fat, then there is no difference in sprint performance. Furthermore, when height, weight, percent fat, lean body mass, and body mass index were used as covariates, there was no longer any differences between blacks and whites. But what's so intriguing about the Hunter data is that even while equalizing percent fat for the black and white subjects, the black subjects still had a faster dash time! (4.851 sec vs. 4.947 sec). The fact of the matter is, blacks have on average, much less body fat than whites. And if this variable provides black males with an advantage in sprinting, then so be it. Massaging the data with various statistical tests only clouds the obvious facts. Blacks and whites are not the same. Blacks (of all ages) do run faster than whites on average. Yes, there are fast white guys, but not many.

Fast Versus Slow Muscle

Muscle is the key to athletics, period! There is nothing more obvious in comparing the physiques of different athletes than the way their muscles are shaped for a specific task or purpose. Keep in mind that sprint (and endurance) athletes at the world-class level tend to exhibit extreme differences in fiber-type percentages. Sprint athletes may have 75% or more fast-twitch fibers while distance runners may have 75% or more of slow-twitch fibers. For the most part, fiber type composition is a product of heredity; however, training may alter it slightly, but not enough to result in the high percentage of fast-twitch fibers needed in elite sprinters.

Canadian scientists, Drs. J. Simoneau and C. Bouchard, have estimated that 40% of the phenotypic variance of fiber type is due to environmental influences (i.e. exercise) while 45% is associated with genetic factors. (The remaining 15% is due to sampling error). So in actuality, all athletes are born with a given potential. Training will maximize that potential. But if you're not born with the potential, you will never become a world-class sprinter or distance runner.

Does the predominance of blacks in sprints suggest that blacks, as a group, tend to be better endowed with fast-twitch muscle fibers? There is only one scientific report which measured skeletal muscle characteristics in a black and white population. Ama, et al. examined 23 black male African students from Cameroon, Senegal, Zaire, Ivory Coast, and Burundi and 23 male Caucasian students from Laval University in Canada. These were untrained sedentary individuals. They were matched for age, body weight, and body mass index (weight measured in kilos divided by the square of height in meters). Muscle biopsies from the vastus lateralis muscle of the thigh revealed that the white subjects had 8% more Type I muscle fibers and 7% less Type IIa fibers than black subjects. Enzymes involved in the phosphagenic and glycolytic metabolic pathways were 30-40% higher in black subjects. These metabolic pathways are the ones used during quick burst activities (i.e. sprint). These results are compatible with the idea that blacks, as a group, seem to be better endowed to perform well in sprint events. We are aware, however, that other factors besides muscle fiber type can contribute to excellence in the sprint. In a similar study, scientists compared the performance of 15 black men from Cameroon, Ivory Coast, Rwanda, Tchad, and Zaire and 17 white Canadians of French descent. They were matched for weight, height, body mass index, fat-free mass, and thigh volume. They did maximal isometric contractions of the knee extensors for 10, 30, and 90 seconds and found no statistically significant difference in maximal force or total work performed. However, there was a trend for blacks to exceed whites in peak power output (9% higher) although it was not statistically significant.

Keep in mind, however, that very small differences in physical performance may translate into a very meaningful difference in the "real" world of athletic competition. Just check out any major track meet and examine the differences in time between first and last place. The difference in time between first and second place is often much less than 1 percent. The difference between first and last place is a mere 2-3 percent. When the difference between the gold and silver medal is determined by 100ths of seconds, it is obvious that just because a statistical difference is not demonstrable, it does not necessarily mean that real performance differences do not exist! So in reference to the aforementioned Canadian study, it is true that statistically significant differences were not found between blacks and whites in peak power output (albeit blacks had a 9% higher average value); nevertheless, it is obvious that differences much smaller than that result in very profound effects on who the winners and losers are in a race.

More Muscle, Less Fat

Anthropometry (the science of measuring the human body) and body fat distribution was ascertained in over 100 Anglo-, black-, and Mexican-American men and women. Black-American men had significantly less total fat than either Anglo- or Mexican-American men. Black men also had less arm fat than both groups and less truncal fat than Mexican-Americans. Black-American women tended to carry less body fat than Mexican-American women; however, they did not significantly differ from Anglo-American women.

There is ample data to show that blacks of all ages do possess less absolute and relative body fat than whites. In addition, blacks possess greater appendicular muscle mass than whites or Asians. This racial difference certainly confers an advantage in which extreme leanness is a prerequisite.

Longer Legs, But a Shorter Trunk

"We are built a little differently, built for speed-skinny calves, long legs, high asses are all characteristics of blacks. That's why blacks wear long socks. We have skinny calves, and short socks won't stay up. I'll argue with any doctor that physically we're geared to speed, and most sports have something to do with speed."

-OJ Simpson

Time Magazine, 1977

Now we're not so sure about the socks, but as far as the rest of the statement, we actually agree with the Greatest Running Back (and double murderer) ever to grace the football field. The length of the upper and lower extremities between blacks, whites, and Asians is obviously different to anyone with 20/20 vision. Asians (East Asians: Chinese, Japanese, Vietnamese) tend to be smaller with relatively short extremities and long torsos. Blacks tend to have relatively long extremities with short torsos and whites are somewhere in between.

As early as 1939, it has been reported that as a group, blacks tend to have longer arms and legs (as a percentage of height), narrower hips, and more slender calves than whites. According to noted scientist Robert Malina, "black youth have absolutely and relatively longer lower extremities than Mexican-American and white youth."

No Bones About It

The greater body density of blacks is likely due to a higher bone density. In a study by Bell et al., they compared bone density in 59 normal white men and 40 normal black men (ages 20-50). They found that the bone mineral density was higher in blacks than in whites measured at the lumbar spine, trochanter, and femoral neck. In a similar study which matched black and white men in mean weight, height, and body mass index, black men again had higher bone mineral densities at every site measured (5% for the radius, 10% for the lumbar spine, and 20% for the femoral neck).

Scientists believe that blacks have heavier bones at all stages of life, including infancy. Skeletons of blacks exceed white skeletons and male skeletons exceed female skeletons in mean weight and density.

That notion that bone density among American (and many African) blacks exceeds that of white and Asians is beyond dispute. Blacks maintain such a difference despite lower calcium intake than whites and a higher prevalence of lactose intolerance which prevents them from consuming dairy products.

Testosterone

It is known that testosterone is anabolic with regard to skeletal muscle and catabolic with regard to fat. Could this explain the increased muscularity and decreased fat mass of blacks vs. whites and other races or ethnicities? In the few studies that are available, blacks have a modest but significantly higher level of plasma testosterone (3-19%). Could this affect athletic performance? We strongly believe so. It would make it easier to accrue skeletal muscle mass. Further, it may aid one's training by increasing training intensity and recovery ability, translating of course, into better performance.

Summary

Based on the available evidence, it is plausible that there are physical differences between the races which cannot be accounted for by environmental influences. Some differences may or may not predispose blacks to excellence in speed events. Mere observation of both male and female sprinters reveals that the overwhelming majority of them have short torsos and relatively long upper and lower extremities. Furthermore, extreme leanness is a hallmark characteristic of elite sprinters. And it is a well known fact, that blacks on average do carry less body fat than whites. Thus, it would make sense that at least with regard to this characteristic, blacks have an advantage.

The difference in fiber type between blacks and whites needs to be repeated and confirmed. However, empirical evidence (i.e. the domination of sprints by blacks) would suggest that blacks may have a predominance of fast-twitch muscle fibers. We would speculate that a certain percentage of fast-twitch fibers is needed (>70% ?) to sprint at the elite level. This could easily be confirmed.

The higher bone density of blacks has intriguing implications. Bone density is directly related to muscle mass. Blacks do on average carry greater appendicular skeletal muscle mass. Certainly by having more skeletal muscle mass, this would confer an athletic advantage in a general sense, in that your force output should be greater (than someone with less skeletal muscle).

Hormonal factors play a role. Higher levels of testosterone and growth hormone would, in our speculation, lead to a higher fat-free mass (especially skeletal muscle and bone) and a lower fat mass.

So is it nature vs. nurture? Well, it really is both. In essence, all athletes are born and made. Modern athletic performance is a function of better training, coaching, nutrition, ergogenic aids (licit or illicit), and heredity.

It's just too bad that the public stance of many is governed more by political correctness and a fear of being labeled a bigot or racist. The notion that all groups of people are created "equally" is naive and unsupported empirically and scientifically; and only when we can admit that, can we have a truly honest discussion concerning race and athletic performance.

NOTE: The preceding article was excerpted from the book, "Speed Demons" which is currently a work-in-progress.

About the Authors

Dr. Jose Antonio earned his Ph.D. at the University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center. He currently teaches skeletal muscle physiology at the University of Texas, Arlington, serves as a consultant for fitness/nutrition companies, and writes both scientific and popular press articles on exercise, fitness, and nutrition. He can be reached by clicking the hotlink Dr. Antonio.

Chris Street has a Master's degree in exercise physiology and is certified by the National Strength and Conditioning Association. A former competitive powerlifter, Chris combines his knowledge of exercise science with real world experience. He currently writes on various topics including nutrition, exercise training, and drug use in sports.

T

References

Ama, Pierre F.M. et al. Skeletal muscle characteristics in sedentary black and Caucasian males. Journal of Applied Physiology. 61(5):1758-1761, 1986.

Ama, Pierre F.M. et al. Anaerobic performances in black and white subjects. Medicine and Science in Sports and Exercise. 22(4):508-511, 1990.

Allemeier, C.A. et al. Effects of sprint cycle training on human skeletal muscle. Journal of Applied Physiology. 77(5):2385-2390, 1994.

Capute, A.J. et al. Normal gross motor development: The influences of race, sex, and socioeconomic status. Dev Med Child Neurol. 24:103-121, 1953.

Cauley, J.A. et al. black-white differences in serum sex hormones and bone mineral density. Am. J. Epidemiology. 139(10): 1035-1046, 1994.

Cintas, Holly M. Cross-cultural variation in infant motor development. Physical and Occupational Therapy in Pediatrics. 8(4):1-20, 1988.

Costill, Dave L. et al. Skeletal muscle enzymes and fiber composition in male and female track athletes. Journal of Applied Physiology. 40(2):149-154, 1976.

Ellis, Lee and Helmuth Nyborg. Racial/ethnic variations in male testosterone levels: a probable contributor to group differences in health. Steroids. 57:72-75, 1992.

Garn, Stanley, M. Human biology and research in body composition. Annals of the New York Academy of Sciences. 110:429-446, 1963.

Greaves, Kathryn A. et al. Ethnic differences in anthropometric characteristics of young children and their parents. Human Biology. 61(3):459-477, 1989.

Heaney, Robert P. Editorial: Bone mass, the mechanostat, and ethnic differences. Journal of Clinical Endocrinology and Metabolism. 80(8):2289-2290, 1995.

Hunter, David William. A comparison of anaerobic power between black and white adolescent males. Doctoral Dissertation. Ohio State University, 1988.

James, William H. Causes of racial differences in testosterone levels of men. Journal of the National Cancer Institute. 85(6):506, 1993.

Kilbride, J.E. et al. The comparative motor development of Baganda, American white and American black infants. An Anthropologist. 72:1422-1428, 1970.

Malina, Robert M. Growth and physical performance of American ***** and white children. Clinical Pediatrics. 8(8): 476-483, 1969.

Malina, Robert M. Quantification of fat, muscle, and bone in man. Clinical Orthopaedics and Related Research. 65:9-38, 1969.

Malina, Robert M. et al. Relative lower extremity length in Mexican American and in American black and white youth. American Journal of Physical Anthropology. 72(1): 89-94, 1987.

Malina, Robert M. Racial/ethnic variation in the motor development and performance of American children. Canadian Journal of Sport Sciences. 13(2):136-143, 1988.

Metheny, E. Some differences in body proportions between American ***** and white male college students as related to athletic performance. Research Quarterly. 10:41-53, 1939.

Nelson, D.A., G. Jacobsen, D.A. Barondess, and A.M. Parfitt. Ethnic differences in regional bone density, hip axis length, and lifestyle variables among healthy black and white men. Journal of Bone & Mineral Research. 10(5): 782-7, 1995.

Nelson, Jack K. and Karyn R. Nelson. Skinfold profiles of black and white boys and girls ages 11-13. Human Biology. 58(3): 379-390, 1986.

Simoneau, Jean-Aime and Claude Bouchard. Genetic determinism of fiber type proportion in human skeletal muscle. FASEB J. 9:1091-1095, 1995.

Time Magazine. The black Dominance. pp 57-60, May 9, 1977.

Williams, J.R. and R.B. Scott. Growth and development of ***** infants: Motor development and its relationship to child rearing practices in two groups of ***** infants. Child Development. 24:103-121, 1953.

Xia, L., D. Gallagher, J. Wang, Z. Wang, J.C. Thornton, and R.N. Pierson. Appendicular skeletal muscle mass (ASM) is lower in Asian males (AM) than in white males. FASEB. 10(3):A733, 1996


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

tl:dr


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

God said:


> The top 200, 100 metre sprint times are all black athletes. I don't believe a white sprinter has ever got below 10 seconds.


Christophe Lemaitre ran in 9.98 seconds. The first white man to go under 10 secs.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

other than swimming yes they are superior.

i always think of The Naked Gun scene were Frank talks about all the boxers he knows and OJ turns around and says "you really know your stuff". To which Frank says, "all i know is never bet on the white guy!" lol classic and true!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd say in general the average black dude would be better at sport than the average white dude


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

JoeyRamone said:


> Christophe Lemaitre ran in 9.98 seconds. The first white man to go under 10 secs.


Was it an official time? Even if that is correct, I think my point is pretty valid and it is blatantly obvious that in sprinting at least, black athletes are superior. That article I just posted above is very interesting.


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

chilisi said:


> They breed animals in that way, so why not humans...
> 
> I wish my mum slept with a taller man, then I would have been engineered slightly taller :thumb:


If i remember correctly, your height normally goes on your grandparents and not your parents! Also, sons are always taller then their mothers.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Genuine question this. I don't know about in bodybuilding, but it seems to me that some of the greatest athletes of all time, and some of the current greats, are black. I know I've missed loads of names from below, but hey.
> 
> Carl Lewis
> 
> ...


 nah

its just what white men cant run/fight:whistling:

lol


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

strange_days said:


> Genuine question this. I don't know about in bodybuilding, but it seems to me that some of the greatest athletes of all time, and some of the current greats, are black. I know I've missed loads of names from below, but hey.
> 
> Carl Lewis
> 
> ...


define "black"

not possible i dont think

just different shades of grey...lol...


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

JoeyRamone said:


> Christophe Lemaitre ran in 9.98 seconds. The first white man to go under 10 secs.


beat me to it, he did it earlier this year.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

gumballdom said:


> beat me to it, he did it earlier this year.


Don't you start!


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

Men who originate from or have family origins in Western Africa have been shown to have an androgen receptor which is more responsive to testosterone. Their receptors tend to contain short repeats of glutamine and the shorter the repeat the more responsive the gene.

This is PROBABLY an advantage in power and speed sports. It may also be linked to the fact that these individuals have greater numbers of fast twitch fibres.

On a similar frame there is a statistical link between skin colour and testosterone levels. The darker the skin the higher the testosterone.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol no i dnt think so i think maybe a lot of Caribbean type have a lot of messo's in them and have thicker bone structure and wide clavicle but when you look at a lot of eastern African's generally tend to have more ecto's less width but are taller and have smaller joints (Ethiopian's and Somalian's) and are typically better for long distance running.

i think diff ppl are suited to diff sports, find me a black Olympic gold medalist swimmer


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

God said:


> Was it an official time? Even if that is correct, I think my point is pretty valid and it is blatantly obvious that in sprinting at least, black athletes are superior. That article I just posted above is very interesting.


Yes it's official. I agree the evidence is there. What also needs to be taken into account is the social aspects. Maybe a lot of black people in America can only afford to do sprinting or whatever. Also funding is much higher in USA than in Europe. Also the weather is better both there and in Jamaica allowing more track time. Probably loads of additional reasons why they so out perform white people (and I don't know the validity of my points but there will be other factors as well as genetic differences) but I agree the evidence points to being more genetically advantaged to sprinting.


----------



## JoeyRamone (Sep 10, 2009)

coflex said:


> the greatest sport of all is dominated by ******!!!!
> 
> D A R T S !!!!!


Exactly.......










Phil 'The Power' Taylor - probably the greatest individual sportsman this nation has produced


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

KILL ******!!


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

I lived on the Caribbean island of St.Vincent for a time years ago and some of the people had amazing physiques considering they didnt train.The fact that the diet is so clean and natural over there helped a lot as some were completely devoid of any bodyfat.So i would say yes genetic advantages for bodybuilding and other sports are evident.Ive never seen untrained non black people with physiques like that.


----------



## najybomb (Nov 19, 2008)

Track events is mainly because the kenyans and all of those sorts generally run without shoes on all the time, so there's a few things happening, there feet work correctly, arches, thick achilles tendon and the gastrocnemius is firing correctly. Also you have to take note most black people use there glutes correctly, the power And drive from filly fired glutes when running jumping etc is insane. The bone density thing can be because they are generally fitter abd more active


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

strange_days said:


> Genuine question this. I don't know about in bodybuilding, but it seems to me that some of the greatest athletes of all time, and some of the current greats, are black. I know I've missed loads of names from below, but hey.
> 
> Carl Lewis
> 
> ...


im not really sure all the best boxers have been black


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

the best drug addicts are usually white though so it evens out


----------



## losso (Aug 30, 2008)

pacquiao, hatton, calzaghe?

They have more fast twitch and bigger bone destiny = more suited to sprinting, also that average black man has more testosterone than a white bloke of similar age. Gonna equate to some advantages and some disadvantages.


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

lurking here over two years and finally bothering to post..

hmmm


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> im not really sure all the best boxers have been black


Rocky Marciano - 49 fights, 49 wins, 43 knockouts. White!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

losso said:


> pacquiao, hatton, calzaghe?
> 
> They have more fast twitch and bigger bone destiny = more suited to sprinting, also that average black man has more testosterone than a white bloke of similar age. Gonna equate to some advantages and some disadvantages.


 Minter

Ol Barry

Charlie Magree

Shed loads of bantam weights etc


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

superior athletes - yep

superior sportmen - nope - when it comes to sports such as football/rugby etc then its a pretty level playing field.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Re the swimming thing check out

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/swimming/8894537.stm

Its a slippy slope to talk about an ethnic groupings ability to sport as a whole, bit too close to Eugenics for my liking, Ben Johnson great runner, Barry White great singer, both black men but having very different skills base and potential.


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

reminds me of a police squad quote

Ed Hocken; You sure know your boxing,

liutentant Frank Drebin; All i know is, never bet on the white guy


----------



## losso (Aug 30, 2008)

PeterTheEater said:


> lurking here over two years and finally bothering to post..
> 
> hmmm


point being? gotta get involved at some point


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

olympic black swimmer


----------



## Unit_69 (Jul 9, 2009)

strange_days said:


> Genuine question this. I don't know about in bodybuilding, but it seems to me that some of the greatest athletes of all time, and some of the current greats, are black. I know I've missed loads of names from below, but hey.
> 
> Carl Lewis
> 
> ...


Seb Coe, Roger Black, Steve Cram, Steve Backley, Chris Hoy, Steve Redgrave, jonathen Edwards, roger bannister, paula radcliffe, breandan foster, ricky hatton, joe calzaghe, amir kahn,


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Not sure if this has been mentioned because I haven't read the whole thread but what about strongman competitors? I can't really think of many black competitors other than Mark Felix. So could one argue that black people make better sprinters but whites are generally stronger?


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

I think that this is really a case of environment as much as anything else.

People and animals adapt to their environment and generation to generation their structure (height etc.) musculature, colouring, senses etc. change albeit gradually.

If a great deal of people compete in certain sports within a certain area then people improve more due to competition. If you train in a gym where nobody lifts heavy, chances are you won't lift heavy, you might be the strongest there but the weakest when you go elsewhere!

It isn't a case of black or white in my mind, if you start looking at strength athletes from Iceland you see that per head the amount of world class strongmen they are producing is much better than elsewhere, and they are white, and we are without doubt looking at explosive power similar to sprinting! Kenya produces great middle distance and long distance athletes and they are black but we aren't looking at explosive power here!

The heavyweight boxing game was / is dominated recently by Eastern Europeans (Klitschkos, Chagaev, Valuev, Adamek), up until the 90s the Eastern Europeans were good amateur but not competing in the professional circuit, whilst the Americans appear to be turning their backs on boxing and it is now hard to find a prospective heavyweight champion in the entire US! Super Middleweights has also had it's fair share of white champions, from Western Europe (Froch, Calzaghe, Abrahams, Kessler) of late so I don't see that we can take such a limited view of black or white.

Take Brazil with it's quite diverse mixture of black, white and hispanic individuals yet we would consider Brazil to be the best footballing nation in the world! I am guessing this matter isn't about black or white just simply exposure, the more people from a certain area participate in a certain activity or sport the more proficient they become.

Bit of a ramble I know but, just my thoughts.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

black people are also better singers... whitney houston, barry white, stevie wonder.. lemar....

on a serious note i think many black people at this current period in time come from a recent generation of hard workers and have this built into their home/social/family lives... hence why you have black adults now breaking all the records etc as they are brought up to work hard for what they want in life... maybe in 20-50 yrs when all the athletes (not just black people) come from a long line of jezza kyle style chavs/hoodies the playing field will be more even!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

This topic is abit rascist so... No white people are, Deutschland erwache, Abeit Macht Frei, Deutschland Uber Alles


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Swimming, darts, snooker, polo, hockey, motor cross, theres loads of sports where white men are better, equally there are loads of sports the black men are better at, as a generalization. I think its equal.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Swimming, *darts, snooker*, polo, hockey, motor cross, theres loads of sports where white men are better, equally there are loads of sports the black men are better at, as a generalization. I think its equal.


Those aren't sports...

And i answered yes, as black people are genetically superior athletes - i think thats a pretty much proven fact.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

strange_days said:


> Genuine question this. I don't know about in bodybuilding, but it seems to me that some of the greatest athletes of all time, and some of the current greats, are black. I know I've missed loads of names from below, but hey.
> 
> Carl Lewis
> 
> ...


I think to be fare you said some and thats correct, and you said black, but thats a broad term the genetics of your average Kenyan is not that of a Jamaican, you have mentioned areas that black people are strong in, and in certain areas demagraphics play an important role like middle and long distance running were those who are native to altitude can come down and out run those who arn't. show me a great black swimmer! or cycleist or for that fact strong man I think its horses for courses, and then what about half cast people like Jessica Ennis, I tthink its more than a yes or no debate personally....


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Where would you find snooker or darts in a newspaper?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/snooker/default.stm

Well BBC must be wrong then? Its in the sports section. It's besides the point, I can name many more, cycling, rowing, curling..


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/other_sports/snooker/default.stm
> 
> Well BBC must be wrong then? Its in the sports section. It's besides the point, I can name many more, cycling, rowing, curling..


it is a sport but they are not ATHLETES, which the thread is about


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

I think darts and snooker are games and not sports, yep they may be found in the sport section of a paper but you can't classify everything 100% accurately all of the time.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

DanB said:


> Those aren't sports....





flynnie11 said:


> it is a sport


Which is it then?


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

whackedout said:


> I think darts and snooker are games and not sports, yep they may be found in the sport section of a paper but you can't classify everything 100% accurately all of the time.


THis.

Thats like calling poker a sport. Its theres nothing athletic about it then it isn't a sport in my view.

Anyway its irrelevent, and should get back on topic.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

If you're talking about purely TRACK then I would agree, but sports in general, no.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

31 years old and I can't swim for ****, I can't even float :lol:

It might be true about bone density, I was already 14st at aged 14.

I've got the typical high calf muscles and skinny ankles supporting 29" quads and glutes like a couple of oversized bowling balls, I have to bloody buy jeans a couple of sizes bigger to get past me a$$! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I haven't read all this post so apologies if this has been said already.........

I remember at college doing something about this and it being said that in any countries black people were slaves, the smaller unhealthy one would die, stronger ones would survive. Survival of the fittest so to speak.

Not sure if the number of slave and the timescale would have been enough to allow for the evolvution of a whole race's genetics but if only the strongest were living for long enough to breed then it would make sense that stronger faster healthier genes were passed on.

With regard to the swimming thing. How many black kids grow up in areas where thay would have had access to swimming pools back in the day, not a lot, they were on the basketball courts.

Wealthy white kids with swimming pools would swim, and therefore have an interest in it.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> This topic is abit rascist so... No white people are, Deutschland erwache, *Abeit* Macht Frei, Deutschland Uber Alles


Arbeit


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

littlesimon said:


> 31 years old and I can't swim for ****, I can't even float :lol:
> 
> It might be true about bone density, I was already 14st at aged 14.
> 
> I've got the typical high calf muscles and skinny ankles supporting 29" quads and glutes like a couple of oversized bowling balls, I have to bloody buy jeans a couple of sizes bigger to get past me a$$! :lol: :lol: :lol:


I bet a lot of that weight was accounted for by your co(k though wasn't it?!!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Rosko said:


> I bet a lot of that weight was accounted for by your co(k though wasn't it?!!


3/4's of it! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Rosko said:


> I haven't read all this post so apologies if this has been said already.........
> 
> I remember at college doing something about this and it being said that in any countries black people were slaves, the smaller unhealthy one would die, stronger ones would survive. Survival of the fittest so to speak.
> 
> ...


This is true. Remember reading also that down in the Deep South lots of them can't swim as their parents and grandparents didn't pass it onto them. Segregation meant they weren't able to use the swimming pools so they never bothered.

As a result the number of accidental deaths through drowning is disproportionately high amonst our black brothers.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Black men can't swim, is a myth just like White men can't jump. Most black guys don't want to swim, they're afraid of the cold, lol!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Triple jump world record...white man  Which has been standing for 15+ years...

So no!!!


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

but thats just in america, in south america plenty of pools ie brazil, and africa is surrounded by coastline. most would prefer to play other sports than swim - if money is an issue then football, basketball, in fact most sports offer more cash than swimming....so its a fairly reasonable choice....

i think slavery has been around long enough to enable genetics, dont let the PC brigade mislead you - it wasnt started by the europeans.....it was other africans, fellow 'brothers', who did it long before we got their - egyptians happily did so, romans etc etc (who obviosuly were 'white') so its been in place long enough to ensure a strong set of genetics....


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

noel said:


> but thats just in america, in south america plenty of pools ie brazil, and africa is surrounded by coastline.
> 
> i think slavery has been around long enough to enable genetics, dont let the PC brigade mislead you - it wasnt started by the europeans.....it was other africans, fellow 'brothers', who did it long before we got their - egyptians happily did so, romans etc etc (who obviosuly were 'white') so its been in place long enough to ensure a strong set of genetics....


True, but some the Europeans took it to a whole new level.

Anyways, lets not get into all that.

Going back to a comment earlier about guys being shredded in the Carribean, that's due to hard labour and a clean diet. The carribean may look like paradise but life is hard over there.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Odd how a race for its entire history has been subjugated and continues to be, albeit in a less overt form.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

id disagree...youll find slavery was as bad if not worse under more darker skinned masters.... its just that recent histroy being what it is means those effected by such terrible plight can voice their experiences (ie african americans)..

egyptians were a dab hand, they didnt build the pyramids with jcbs and a load of paddys from O'Rourkes...

you had the romans (who attempted to enslave this nation) do a good job, and sex slaves and gladiators were hardly nice lives ...

arabs have been dealing in the slave trade well before modern europeans and still do to this very day.....you had morrocans raiding spain/portugal and taking white slaves back...the darker skinned arabs in say iran/iraq etc were all brought their under duress...

and pretty much ever african country has enslaved - mali, sierra leone, ghana angola and again still do enslave and get kids to fight wars....

plus the south americans.... history has been full of it yet the modern slave trade is the one that gets the attention.... add in the asians....

us humans are cruel bastards unfortunately.... and white black arab or asian have all enslaved one another


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

As a bodybuilder I'd much rather have black genes than white.

(I'm mixed race, 50% white/black)

Forget sportsman/athletes for a minute and just think of the massive difference between the black and white guys you see training down your gym (subject to area)

I rarely see a black guy who works out with a poor physique

(irrelevant to time spent training)

The number of white guys I see who are the opposite is staggering.

Not a pro-black/anti-white post, just my observations.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I guess dorian yates, branch warren, frank mcgrath and the 1000s of other whites and some of these board members like Con and DB are actually black then

Who'd of guessed it

This whole thread is stupid, carl lewis was on gear anyway wasnt he and got away with it by caliming "indirect contact/exposure"?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Complex topic... clutural as well as other environemntal factors will play a part as well as genetics.

Am not sure whether it's really true that certain ethnic groups have some magic gene making them particular good at some specific kind of exercise, perhaps more a case that certain ethnic populations have a higher percentage of a certain bodytype, and that over time has led those populations to culturally gravitate to sports most suitable for those with that kind of bodytype (kenyans and long distance running, chinese and gymnastics etc).

Am sure is more complex than that though.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> I guess *dorian yates, branch warren, frank mcgrath* and the 1000s of other whites and some of these board members like Con and DB are actually black then
> 
> Who'd of guessed it
> 
> This whole thread is stupid, carl lewis was on gear anyway wasnt he and got away with it by caliming "indirect contact/exposure"?


And I suppose these guys weren't on gear :whistling:

I don't really see the big deal to be honest, people seem to be getting a little defensive. Black people appear to have good genes for sprinting, they still have to work hard to make the best of their genetic potential just like the BBuilders you mentioned.


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

chinese are good as they have a east german style set up ...but on a much bigger scale and a huge population base...


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> And I suppose these guys weren't on gear :whistling:
> 
> I don't really see the big deal to be honest, people seem to be getting a little defensive. Black people appear to have good genes for sprinting, they still have to work hard to make the best of their genetic potential just like the BBuilders you mentioned.


Course not, it was all whey and creatine and low weight super sets :tongue:

I just think when you look at it, the amount of good black atheltes compared to white is more or less equal


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ok heres a controvertial spin to the whole subject

What race have created the most advacnes in Art, sceneince, engineering and medicine?

So does that make ****** smarter and more articluate than "the black man"?


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Don't get excited mate :laugh:
> 
> Marvin Gaye
> 
> ...


What about Aretha Franklin? Hell of a voice


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

This thread seems to be going the wrong way now. I give it no more than 3 pages before someone gets banned...


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Ok heres a controvertial spin to the whole subject
> 
> What race have created the most advacnes in Art, sceneince, engineering and medicine?
> 
> So does that make ****** smarter and more articluate than "the black man"?


I'd say better education and resources possibly, and too many young black men under achieving for a variety of reasons.


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

I think we are all equal and I think our lifestyles and up bringing as we grow up is what defines us. No two apples grow the same. Same as people. I have seen white guys with far superior genetics to some black guys and they haven't spent a day in the gym.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

littlesimon said:


> I'd say better education and resources possibly, and too many young black men under achieving for a variety of reasons.


Id have to agree and I wouldn't say because ****** achieved more that it makes us a more intelligent race.

On a lighter note, also to the subject of people been products of there enviroment if thats the case why arnt black people experts at Javelin, I thought they where expert **************


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

It's a totally pointless question and even though the OP thinks it isn't racist because there was no malice intended it is nonetheless because it seeks to stereotype based solely on skin colour.

Let me elaborate on why I believe it's a pointless question. Supposing we accept that the answer is yes based on the anecdotal evidence of the number of power sports that have been dominated by black athletes. It can only be a marginal superiority as there are always white athletes competing at the highest levels in each of these disciplines. So lets just say for talking sake that over the entire population blacks are a percentage point or two superior to whites, what exactly do you do with that information? It's meaningless at any individual or group level. It also neglects whether an advantage in one type of activity can be taken as a measure of overall physical superiority.

Besides, what exactly is black and white? If you want to get into racial stereotyping you need to consider that there is no distinct black race nor a distinct white race as there a numerous sub-races based on geographical, social and cultural groupings.

So, in summary, it's just as much bollox as the stats trotted out by the white supremacists that claim to prove that whites have higher IQs than blacks. Meaningless guff of interest only to either the misguided or the biggot.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Ok heres a controvertial spin to the whole subject
> 
> What race have created the most advacnes in Art, sceneince, engineering and medicine?
> 
> So does that make ****** smarter and more articluate than "the black man"?





MarkFranco said:


> Id have to agree and I wouldn't say because ****** achieved more that it makes us a more intelligent race.
> 
> On a lighter note, also to the subject of people been products of there enviroment if thats the case why arnt black people experts at Javelin, I thought they where expert **************


Excuse me kind sir, please do not turn this thread in this direction, this is not at all what this discussion is about. :nono:


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah but blacks are supposed to be expert **************


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

good post Ian was writing out something similar...there isnt a black and white race regardless of what bigots on both sides of the fence say....

need to divide much farther than that....


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Ian_Montrose said:


> It's a totally pointless question and even though the OP thinks it isn't racist because there was no malice intended it is nonetheless because it seeks to stereotype based solely on skin colour.
> 
> Let me elaborate on why I believe it's a pointless question. Supposing we accept that the answer is yes based on the anecdotal evidence of the number of power sports that have been dominated by black athletes. It can only be a marginal superiority as there are always white athletes competing at the highest levels in each of these disciplines. So lets just say for talking sake that over the entire population blacks are a percentage point or two superior to whites, what exactly do you do with that information? It's meaningless at any individual or group level. It also neglects whether an advantage in one type of activity can be taken as a measure of overall physical superiority.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

strange_days said:


> Excuse me kind sir, please do not turn this thread in this direction, this is not at all what this discussion is about. :nono:


This thread has allready been in that direction from the start at the very suggestion one race is superior to the other


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Ok heres a controvertial spin to the whole subject
> 
> What race have created the most advacnes in Art, sceneince, engineering and medicine?
> 
> So does that make ****** smarter and more articluate than "the black man"?


You serious?

It sounds like you're trying to stir up racial hatred and its also completely redundant to the topic of this thread.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok well I take the point.

Is was good while it lasted, I think it was a very interesting thread.

Mods, feel free to close this one now.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Everyone is equal.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

DanB said:


> You serious?
> 
> It sounds like you're trying to stir up racial hatred and its also completely redundant to the topic of this thread.


Explain how my question is different from the OP?

All races are equal (apart from when it comes to soul singers and NFL)


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Explain how my question is different from the OP?
> 
> All races are equal


Errr the OP is about genetics - you were trying to make a comment on civilisation and society.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

There was never any racism by the OP. Perhaps the wording of the question and some posts since by a number of people, myself included, have bundled all white people in one group and black people in another group when in fact there are many different genetic makeups but if we forget all the PC stuff, it's quite clear what the point of the thread is.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

With regards to bodybuilding, i remember reading a quote of someone commenting on Andreas Munzer after he was dissapointed at placing 8th in a contest. The quote basically said - 'well you're the first white guy after 7 black guys, so you've won something there' - it was commenting on the superior muscularity of blacks.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Saying one race is superior, is like saying the other race is inferior, that being a racist remark.

Can't eat white chocolate without being called racist nowadays anyway.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I typed black athletes vs white athletes in Google pictures.

This is one image it came up with..... :confused1:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Better enjoy this thread while it lasts, the padlock is on it's way! :lol:


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Barker said:


> Saying one race is superior, is like saying the other race is inferior, that being a racist remark.
> 
> Can't eat white chocolate without being called racist nowadays anyway.


Good I thought i was the only one who could see that


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry guys, this one is done.


----------

